# Best palce to purchase in Lexington Area



## clawlan

Hi all, just moved to Georgetown. Any recommendations on where to purchase a pistol? Also, what exactly are the firearms laws here?


----------



## Clyde

Answer in another thread link

Welcome to the Bluegrass.....

SOme good info on Kentucky gun info

Basicly you much live in the state for 6 months before you can get a CCW. I believe you can by a firearm once you have a KY state ID (Not sure) No permit is needed to have a load handgun in glove box - again you should read what a glove box is...(Classic glove OK - console between seat NO GO)

:smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Buds in Paris is a great shop. I met him at a gun show in Somerset Ky A while back. I live a good way south of there now and still make the drive.

Check out the website to get an idea of what they carry. :smt1099


----------



## fivehourfrenzy

Bud's is great. They have a pretty varied staff...some of the guys will recommend this, some will recommend that. They're all very knowledgable about handguns, rifles, shotguns, etc., and they can get ahold of about anything.


----------



## spacedoggy

DevilsJohnson said:


> Buds in Paris is a great shop. I met him at a gun show in Somerset Ky A while back. I live a good way south of there now and still make the drive.
> 
> Check out the website to get an idea of what they carry. :smt1099


If I ever drive through KY I want to go to Buds. I have bought a few online from them at a great price but lately it seems they have really gone up in price. I believe they over charge for shipping and I know they put that in their price now. All I have to do is add 20 to their price for ffl paperwork and I get much better deals now at gun shows. I still would love to go there and without the shipping I bet you can get a great deal there.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy

spacedoggy said:


> If I ever drive through KY I want to go to Buds. I have bought a few online from them at a great price but lately it seems they have really gone up in price. I believe they over charge for shipping and I know they put that in their price now. All I have to do is add 20 to their price for ffl paperwork and I get much better deals now at gun shows. I still would love to go there and without the shipping I bet you can get a great deal there.


Just make sure you're wearing a blaze orange hat, woodland camo, Carrhart jeans, and Redwing boots when you go in so you won't stick out like a sore thumb like I do. :mrgreen:


----------



## SDGlock23

+1 to Buds, that's where I've bought most of mine. I bought a Glock 20 at Classic Arms and Archery and picked up a S&W 642 from Evans.


----------



## scottl

Bud's is a good place.The thing is the online store and the store in Paris are two separate things.They have stuff at both places the other doesnt.And the store in Paris has indoor range.

This link shows Paris store
http://range.budsgunshop.com/


----------



## teknoid

I've bought two from Bud's (store, not online). I got a good deal on both. They're easy to deal with, and have a good selection to choose from. The only complaint I have is the amount of willpower it takes to buy just one.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy

A&M Firearms is a good place as well. I got my Walther through them. It was shipped in two days flat. I'll be getting my Benelli through them as well.


----------



## atbarr

fivehourfrenzy said:


> A&M Firearms is a good place as well.


I went there first, but ended up at Bud's. That short drive saved me $150.00 on my M&P 9MM C. When I decided I "needed" :mrgreen: a M&P 9 MM FS, I went back to Bud's. It's hard to beat Bud's prices.

Stay Safe,

A.T.


----------



## blue_bmw2

will be going to the range at Buds for the first time on thursday. I only wish i was 21 so i could buy a new gun and not have to wait for it to be given to me!


----------



## Naterstein

My favorite shop in Lexington is Classic Arms and Archery on Southland Drive, right before the Railroad overpass coming from Nicholasville road.

Best Customer service there is. Push:help ratio is heavily on the help side.


Buds is pretty nice place too, but thats in Paris. Bonus for Buds is that they have an indoor range.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I've heard Buds will stick ya with shipping. I like going in so I can haggle. I'm a good but south (Mt. Vernon area) so I'll try to make it worth the drive. I have a small shop close to me that I can order about anything and they have a lot of older harder to find stuff too. If I'm around Somerset I'll check out Paul's. They have a pretty good selection too:smt1099


----------



## roadkingjack

*buds*

Buds is my favorite gun store now,and i use the indoor at least once a month.I have bought several guns from antique and modern many years ago,and had a rifile repaired there but i have'nt been there for a few years.Both stores are a+ in my book and both will come down a little if you like to haggel.


----------



## jvette

I was going to order some stuff from Bud's and after I got to the checkout process and saw they were going to charge me an extra 3% for using a credit card I went somewhere else and got the same stuff at the same price less the 3% extra charge.


----------



## hideit

Bud's


----------



## geraldsdad76

*Slingpoint all the way!!*

I bought a Taurus from these guys and the service was absolutely great!! The staff is very good and knowledgable as well. Any questions I had they answered either by returning my call or e-mail. Small shop but they either have or can get you anything. Also offer the concealed class as well. www.slingpoint.com is the addy. Just check them out before making a final decision.


----------

